# Ceylon Tea and Milk



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

MMM, what a great taste.

Having some Ahmad Ceylon tea with sugar and milk....yummmy!

Any other tea buffs?


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

HERE!!!  

I´ve thought about starting a Tea-thread a couple of times, but never got to it.

I love tea, but seldom drink it with milk...well some teas taste good with milk. I used to drink alot of different types of black tea and I only buy tea in special teastores, not those normal teabags 

Nowdays however I only drink red and green tea, preferly mixed with ginger or fruit.

I always keep these two sorts at home, always!

::Springdream::



Red tea with citrus,rhubarb,black currant,cream and roses.

::Ginger Green::



Plain greentea with ginger in it, very tasty!!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm a huge tea drinker. My current favorite is green tea with jasmine. I also have some oolong tea that is fantastic.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've just got into tea in the past few months.

Interesting selections akatora.

I like a regular green tea for the morning so I don't get too much of a caffeine rush. Right now I'm actually drinking green tea with chai in the morning. A bit too strong flavour wise that early for me though.

I have been drinking Ahmad Darjeeling and Ceylon as well. I only occasionally use milk in the Ceylon.

I need to find some actual lemongrass around here and boil it in water to make my own lemongrass tea. That is sooo good. I haven't had that for ages.

I also have this loose-leaf persian styled blend by Sadaf. It's a special blend with cardamon flavour. Good stuff on occasion. I first tried it when my persian friend had me try persian cuisine at a local persian grill here. It's definently unique.

I haven't had an oolong tea or a red tea. I'm gonna have to stop by the Phonecian Market here and pick up some new stuff to try!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

simplechords said:


> I'm a huge tea drinker. My current favorite is green tea with jasmine. I also have some oolong tea that is fantastic.


That stuff is strange-i had some twining jasmine green tea that tasted like shampoo. my friends ended up daring me to down the cup and i nearly puked after drinking only 3/4 of it. u


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oolong and Darjeeling are my favorites, though I do keep Earl Grey and both English & Irish Breakfast around. I have several friends who drink tea. Chai is great at Indian restaurants but I've never had any 'storebought' worth drinking.

I'm a coffee roaster, too! Tea and coffee snob 

No milk or sugar in either.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I gotta have a bit of sugar in it.

Baric- I would stay away from persian blends with cardamon then haha. Not really shampoo, but my dad says it smells like Vicks Menthol Rub, although everyone else says it smells like lavander- which some shampoo smells like.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

PG Tips for me please. Splash of milk and a spoonful of sugar.

Ahhhh!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I enjoy alot of teas,but nowhere close to a tea snob. Just a old garbage man.BTW would you believe some people throw away a teabag after brewing just one cup...












sorry I could'nt resist...


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

The only tea I drink is a Long Island Iced Tea.. :al


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I am also a tea snob. I usually keep around 10 -15 types of tea in the house. Currently drinking white tea with jasmine. Nice and soft. Subtle enough to drink all day with no inn effects. Ineed to add sweetner to all my teas but i do find i add less to green/white then black teas.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm...white tea huh. I´ve always wanted to try some, but the first time I was about to buy some from a lady in the local teastore, she just smiled and told me that it was around $80 for 500gr, I think.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm big on tea. Never aquired the coffee taste..

I got hooked on Twinnings' Earl grey, and has been a staple for many a year.

Then I tried this 'Lady Grey' by twinnings. I have a new morning favorite!

I don't care for any of the 'standard' orange pekoe you get, but wil down a cup when at a restaurant. I find they all taste like wood if you leave the bag in too long! (and the water is nver boiled, just really hot form the spigot. And tehm metal tea pots never pour right..)

A spalsh of milk (enough to turn it opaque) and a spoon of sugar..

I have a favorite 'japanese green tea with roasted rice'. Quite good, with a nutty flavour.

And a work accosiate has introduced me to the 'Stash' line of teas. Most noteably are the Chai tea and the Peach tea.

Designwise, look for 'Stash' Chai. it is the best Iv'e found so far!
http://www.stashtea.com/


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I started drinking tea in January. I'm a long time coffee drinker so I don't appreciate many of the mild green teas - I like it a little more in your face, flavor wise. My "every day" tea is Irish Breakfast Tea from Trader Joes. I've also gotten loose leaf Irish Breakfast Tea from Peet's Coffee which is excellent. I like a little splenda and half & half in my tea, although my coffee only gets half & half.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Stash's green tea is pretty nice. I like Ahmad right now. I haven't had too many other brands that I can recall.

I'm going to look into white and red teas some more, those sound interesting.

My flavour choices depends on the time of day- I like mild flavourings in the morning and on a real hot afternoon. But I generally like heavier teas during the day and at night, just not in the morning.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm big on tea...mostly strong blacks like Keemun and China Black and Japanese Green...tend to stick to Twinnings as I find they are more full-flavored...I drink English and Irish Breakfast, English Afternoon, and my favorite is Earl Grey...also have a few tins of aged stuff...China Black and Green Gunpowder...if I'm making a potful I use an old Englsih style brown Betty...


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok guys, you know what all this mean now?!? I´m going to have to start a "Tea&Cookies"-boxpass 

I´m trying to cut back on sweets, but that wouldn´t stop me from sending some swedish specialities

If you guys are interested, I´ll work out the details. Since we already have a "Greenbean&Coffee"boxpass, why not?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

akatora said:


> Ok guys, you know what all this mean now?!? I´m going to have to start a "Tea&Cookies"-boxpass
> 
> I´m trying to cut back on sweets, but that wouldn´t stop me from sending some swedish specialities
> 
> If you guys are interested, I´ll work out the details. Since we already have a "Greenbean&Coffee"boxpass, why not?


No cookies trying to eat right 

Sounds good though. start it up and count me in . This would be my first pass in like 6 or 7 years ( when did alt.smokers.cigars go off line?)


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh! I didn´t realize we had an interest in this, well so be it  I´m setting up our own "Tea-boxpass".

I´ll be busy the whole week, but will post everything on Friday.

No cookies then, I´m trying to eat healty too


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Cigar and tea box pass  Im In!!!!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I enjoy different types of Assam teas. Did not see anybody post it, but here is a great place to get small samplers (and large orders) of tea. Nice people to deal with.

http://www.uptontea.com


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a method for making the Thai-iced-tea that you get at Thai restaurants with the cream in it.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32759


----------

